# Show jacket size and help please!



## R2R (25 October 2010)

If I am a size 10-12 (probably a 12 in show jacket, for comfort!!) what size show jacket shall I order (in inches) 

I have been told I am not allowed to compete my pony (OK my 16.2hh wb, he is not really a pony)  in my trusty tweed anymore, and especially not if we go affiliated, which is looking likely  so am looking for a good (end of the month!!) priced plain black jacket...any help would be appreciated!! Thanks  

FYI this is the jacket, with a coloured stock


----------



## posie_honey (25 October 2010)

i think a 12 is about a 36"....
i wear a 32 jacket.... at take a 32" bra if that helps


----------



## R2R (25 October 2010)

I take a 32 bra but I am an e cup so the jackets dont fit


----------



## posie_honey (25 October 2010)

R2R said:



			I take a 32 bra but I am an e cup so the jackets dont fit 

Click to expand...

maybe try a 36" then - i don't have that problem 

in terms of a jacket - maybe see if you can get one off ebay? i've always bought my jackest 2nd hand as can't afford them brand new!


----------



## R2R (25 October 2010)

posie_honey said:



			maybe try a 36" then - i don't have that problem 

in terms of a jacket - maybe see if you can get one off ebay? i've always bought my jackest 2nd hand as can't afford them brand new!
		
Click to expand...

No me neither - so annoying. I am looking at a Caldene one at the moment 

http://www.countrysupplies.com/item...Classic+Show+Jacket+-+Girls,+Maids+and+Ladies


----------



## LittleMac (25 October 2010)

I just ordered a Caldene jacket, went for the 34 following old fashioned inches to dress-size advice from mother! I am a size 10 waist-wise but with a bigger chest (E) so although the 34 did up I think by the time I had a stock on it would have looked a bit pulled on the top button. Have exchanged for a 36 which should be fine, and I can always get it taken in at the waist. Hope that helps  They are cut very flatteringly too!


----------



## kezimac (25 October 2010)

i wear my tweed - i am assuming this is for dressage??? 
I am a 14 and wear a 36" - depends on make


----------

